# Are these called Jewel Cichlid?



## dmharris (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi, new to the forum here. I am about to get 5 of these cichlid free from the aquarium we have at my work, because they ate all our neon tetra and have begun attacking our glow fish. I have had an aquarium before at home, but it has been several years, and I've never had cichlid. I am told that these are Jewel Cichlid, but I am wondering if this can be verified from the photos I tried to take. And what is the scientific name of this type? I will be putting them in my old 20 gallon tank. Will this be enough room, and what other fish if any can I add to the tank? Thanks in advance for any help. I appreciate it! :thumb: 
-Dave


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

dmharris said:


> I am told that these are Jewel Cichlid, but I am wondering if this can be verified from the photos I tried to take. And what is the scientific name of this type? I will be putting them in my old 20 gallon tank. Will this be enough room, and what other fish if any can I add to the tank? Thanks in advance for any help. I appreciate it!


They certainly look like Jewels to me. 
20 gallon tank is too small for 5 Jewels.Personally I think it's too small for even a breeding pair.They are aggressive and need room. These fish can get 4-5". Once these guys start to mature the males will try to kill each other. If you happen to get a breeding pair, they won't tolerate anything else in the tank.

I have a 40g breeder tank with a pair of jewels. I started with 5 in hopes of getting a breeding pair. It didn't take long and once the pair spawned they became extremely violent to the other 3 males. I had to rehome all but the pair.
As far as any other fish you can add? None.


----------



## dmharris (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you for the information aicardi. That is disappointing. But I am glad that I am aware of it now!


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

How big are the Jewels now? You could let them pair off (assuming you have males and females) and keep a pair for a while. Then upgrade tanks.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1348
and
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/h_guttatus.php

If a 20g is all you can do pass em on.
Lots of nicer cichlid stuff you could breed in a 20g :thumb:

All the best James


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

24Tropheus said:


> If a 20g is all you can do pass em on.
> Lots of nicer cichlid stuff you could breed in a 20g :thumb:


+1


----------



## dmharris (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey thank you so much everyone for the help! They are about 2 inches long. I now have them in my 20g, with a few decorative pieces they can swim through, etc. They seem very happy, and I am amazed how much smarter and more playful they are than any other fish I have owned. They actually have different personalities, play with each other, explore, it's really incredible. That being said, considering their obvious need of physical space given their personalities, I will be buying a 50+ gallon aquarium for them in the near future. Thanks again!
-Dave


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

8) 
Every cichlid keeper should try Jewel cichlids at some time or another.
Kind of yep they kill each other outside the pair bond and kill or eat smaller stuff. Not that different from other pair forming cichlids. My main gripe with em is very few want the young unless a known wild type these days. Kind of know folk who use the young as live food as they are so good at producing em.
Kind of abusing em a bit?

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

My only experience with em is got a pair given away at auction. Bred em in a 36" tank. Gave them away and the young when I wanted the tank for erm "harder more interesting stuff".

Saying that I see em for sale here in the UK for £20 each in some shops.

Rip off or fare dealing? I let you decide. :wink:


----------



## non2os13 (Jul 12, 2012)

I have 1 that is around 5 inches that is very calm and gets along great with tank mates.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

24Tropheus said:


> 8)
> My main gripe with em is very few want the young unless a known wild type these days.


Why keep cichlids?? Trying to make a buck ?? I'd think their are probably better ways. Yes, no different then the convict cichlid; you shoud have some way to keep your amount of fish to match your gallons of tanks you keep.


----------

